# Torque converter



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all, has anyone ever used a Circle D Converter. Thinking about purchasing a 
GM 278mm HP 4L60E LS Torque Converter which can have a stall of 3200. Just a DD car but may take it down the track a couple times. Cars an 2006 with bolt on's and cam. price seems good at $395.00. Has anyone got one of these that they can comment on? :cheers


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Not familiar with Circle D. Mine is a TCI Breakaway 2500 stall. Paid like 500 bucks for it from Summit. Generally, the higher stall rpm you go, the higher the cost of the converter. TCI's are very good converters but I've found they are shunned by the hard core for lack of consistency (dead nut rpm # at launch, locking up, etc.). 

After purchasing, I've found that there are much better / consistent / smaller / lighter converters out there. When I do my 402 stroker kit I am going to go with a 3600 stall Yank converter. It is one of the pricier ones, 700 some dollars, but all of the nicer ones are. In the end, you almost always get what you pay for.


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

*Torque Converter*

Thanks for the reply, I have heard good things about Yank As well as Circle D converters. I think i may try the Circle D 3200. Can't be any worse than the way my trans works now with just the stock one. Just mostly a DD car but sometimes you get the urge to crack it now and then. :lol:


----------

